# Snowpack Totals



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/weather/snowpack

Decided to check in on snowpack. We are in pretty good shape all across the state. As of this writing sitting at or near 100% almost everywhere, with a few areas above. I've got to think after last year's huge water year, following it up with this will be greatly beneficial to our water supplies. I'm not a hydrologist, but I play one on the Internet.

We have storms off and on over the next two weeks which will help as well.

Good stuff for people that like fish, animals, and of course...water.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And we are rapidly warming up, so the question is "do we have flooding issues ahead"? Haven't heard anything on the news yet. I would like to see the level of the GSL increase again this year. Looking good so far.
http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> And we are rapidly warming up, so the question is "do we have flooding issues ahead"? Haven't heard anything on the news yet. I would like to see the level of the GSL increase again this year. Looking good so far.
> http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


we won't have a flooding issue in the northern part of the state until we stop freezing at night. ideally the low snowpack melts off, then the mid and in mid to late may the upper elevation pack goes. i haven't seen the long term forecast but i also wouldn't get too worked up about it yet. the low elevation pack is mostly gone already.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn’t state what is happening now as a rapid warm up. This is pretty normal temps for a Utah spring.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> And we are rapidly warming up, so the question is "do we have flooding issues ahead"? Haven't heard anything on the news yet. I would like to see the level of the GSL increase again this year. Looking good so far.
> http://greatsalt.uslakes.info/Level.asp


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> As of this writing sitting at or near 100% almost everywhere, with a few areas above.


I like your optimism. Glass half-full kind of guy.

I look at the snowpack and see numbers <100 and worry. Anything below average is bad, in my book.

Hopefully this week will change things. It will take a lot to get the Beaver above average.

The positive is that last year was so awesome -- Minersville is looking good right now because of last year. Even with below average, it has a chance at filling again.

I just hope Powell comes up significantly. It would sure be nice to launch at Hite in October!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe the kids and I will take a little corona-vacation to fish at said place. 


Hmmmm....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As of 0600 hours this morning, things are looking really good everywhere.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Minersville is looking fantastic.


I drove over Cedar Mountain again on Saturday. It's awesome how much snow is up there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Still probably not enough to fill Powell for you, but better than another drought year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yep -- not expecting for it to fill.....just come up so that we can launch at Hite again in the fall! I'm crossing my fingers, and going to look at wearing a tin hat.....it might help...:noidea:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nice to have close to an average year. We'd been swinging wildly for a couple years now.

PBH, I'll make a deal, you can have a full enough Powell this year if you promise it will be low enough for me to float all the way out of Cataract Canyon with good flow in a couple years. Deal? I miss seeing that "rapid" below the Dirty Devil.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I miss trolling for stripers in the Dirty Devil.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I miss trolling for stripers in the Dirty Devil.


I don't know if you're talking about fishing Powell or your time on UTOF!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As of this morning, things are still looking good. A very different year than last year. We were still getting pounded in the mountains this time last year. But the southern part of the state should be in really good shape after a huge year last year and an above average year this year to follow it up. 

We need some rain this summer though. Last summer was way too dry.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Lake Powell's boat ramps are closed right now, just an FYI.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Arizona is pushing to get Powell back open...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> But the southern part of the state should be in really good shape after a huge year last year and an above average year this year to follow it up.


Minersville is already pretty much full.

>>O:grin:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The Utah tourism site's page on COVID-19 related closures is a great way to see what's currently closed, by the way.

https://www.visitutah.com/plan-your-trip/covid-19/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> The Utah tourism site's page on COVID-19 related closures is a great way to see what's currently closed, by the way.
> 
> https://www.visitutah.com/plan-your-trip/covid-19/


And what does that have to do with snow pack?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Not a lot really, it's just a helpful tip in regard to the earlier statement about fishing Powell. Forgive me if I got a little off topic.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a wild swing in 4 days! Wow. How is that even possible? It’s been warm, but not THAT warm.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My guess is the driest April on record had something to do with it. Practically zero moisture added to the snow pack during April along with warm temperatures.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It definitely was a dry April, but the last post I made before today was just 4 days ago. So most of April was accounted for already. The first percentage is from April 23, and the second is from April 27th. Here are few examples across the state on differences: 

Ogden/Weber: 95% 86%
Lower Sevier: 94% 78% 
Dirty Devil: 104% 74% 
Southeastern Utah: 133% 97%
Price/San Rafael: 117% 99% 

So on April 23, 77% of the driest April on record was already accounted for, and the big swings you're seeing just in the last 4 days. I guess this all compounds on top of each other and the longer it goes without adding, the quicker it would dissipate, I guess? But that much of a swing in 4 days was very surprising.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> That is a wild swing in 4 days! Wow. How is that even possible? It's been warm, but not THAT warm.


march and april are usually big producers in terms of snow water equivalent. not the case this year.

the snowpack is going fast right now. i was up in the uintas riding over the weekend and the road up mirror lake hwy was dry for a mile and patchwork up to the spring canyon turn off. any rain will accelerate that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

'Nilla -- where's your update?




We're drying up down here. Lake Powell has peaked - . The water year has not been kind.


I guess on the bright side, Minersville is still pretty much full. 

Panguitch is full. Otter Creek is full. Piute is full. But Yuba is only at 42%...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s mid-June. There is no snowpack totals. 

That’s my update.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> It's mid-June. There is no snowpack totals.
> 
> That's my update.


Not true!

https://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/lmap/lmap.php?interface=snow


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Not true!
> 
> https://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/lmap/lmap.php?interface=snow


My bad. There is one site in the state with data. I stand corrected!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just wish we would have had a runoff this year. 


My wife thought I was crazy when I asked for snow in my prayers last night....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> And what does that have to do with snow pack?


Hah, I was reading this again and I wondered at the time why you were being confrontational when I was just being helpful. They were talking bout fishing Lake Powell, the link I provided showed the current recreation closures at the time including Powell. Just trying to help out, no need to be a jerk.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Cedar Mountain snowpack report as of this morning:

Where Urie Creek crosses the road as you come into Smith's flat there is a couple of small snow patches on the north face of the draw............

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

